# Malaysian Restaurants in Barcelona



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I'll be moving to Spain soon, either to Barcelona or Girona, depending on my hubby's job placement. 

We've been scouting the web for Malaysian restaurants in both places. The only place we've ever been to is Batik, not far from the Sagrada Familia. There must be others!!!! We've been so spoilt living in Sydney, Australia where you can find Malaysian, Thai, Vietnamese food on just about any street. 

I've seen enough asian grocery shops around Barcelona to know that I can get most of the stuff I normally get for cooking, although the labels could be a challenge (hehehe).

Soooooo, let's talk about something fun .... FOOD!!!!


----------



## harrison78 (Aug 14, 2011)

nice to know this information about barcelona


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Google, " Restaurantes de Malaysia Barcelona," there are cart loads of them


----------



## Chuckie (Feb 5, 2012)

*Did you find Malaysian*

Hi Cindy

I live in Barcelona and am looking desperately for Laksa paste to make my own ' can find almost every other Asian ingredient in various places around the city but laksa seems to avoid me. Have you managed to find anywhere here that sells this pot of gold? 

Thanks
Chuckie



Cindy_L said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'll be moving to Spain soon, either to Barcelona or Girona, depending on my hubby's job placement.
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Hi Chuckie

I haven't found any laksa paste in Barcelona yet (I'm still not giving up hope on finding it). However, if you are making your own laksa at home, use the Thai Red Curry Paste with coconut milk (the can stuff). To make the stock to use with the laksa, I dry fry prawn shells and head till they are all red and smelling pungent, then add water and boil it to death then put it through a sieve. The stock gives it an extra oomph.

Oh, and I'm sure you can get the Thai Red Curry Paste from either Extremo Oriente or the other Asian shop at Psg Sant Juan.

Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Chuckie (Feb 5, 2012)

*Laksa*

Thanks so much Cindy - I wondered if it might work to use that Red curry paste (I can get it near my home on Muntaner and Diputacio in a small Chinese shop) The prawn heads sounds like a great idea! You ROCK and I will certainly let you know how it goes  Thanks so much (I lived in Sydney too, so understand your sentiment)

Chuckie



Cindy_L said:


> Hi Chuckie
> 
> I haven't found any laksa paste in Barcelona yet (I'm still not giving up hope on finding it). However, if you are making your own laksa at home, use the Thai Red Curry Paste with coconut milk (the can stuff). To make the stock to use with the laksa, I dry fry prawn shells and head till they are all red and smelling pungent, then add water and boil it to death then put it through a sieve. The stock gives it an extra oomph.
> 
> ...


----------

